# Satin poly over semi-gloss



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Hey guys,

Another quick finishing question. Got some water-based poly on sale. I prefer the look of satin, but they only had it in quart sizes. So, I got a quart of satin, and a gallon of semi-gloss. I figured I could do the first 2-3 coats in semi-gloss and the final coat in satin. It sounds like it should work, to achieve a satin sheen, but I'd like to hear some opinions.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## comboprof (Aug 26, 2013)

You are probably write, but I would try it first on a scrap and see if I like the result


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

That's a good idea. Probably easier than troubling you good folks for some help! 

Thanks


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

As a general rule, the sheen of the last coat is what you will see. But most finishes use "flatteners" (or "flatters", take your pick) to decrease the gloss. With multiple coats these flatteners will start to obscure the grain. Also, the way they work causes some companies to warn that the finish will not have the final look for a short time, like 6 months or so. So, the look you get may not be what you wind up with…and using several coats of the semi gloss may impact the overall look of the wood. That is likely why the suggestion is generally to use gloss for the early coats, and a final coat of whatever sheen you want.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Or rub out the final gloss coats. I've had great results with oil based.


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

Same manufacturer? No problem. 
Different manufacturer? Run a test first.
Or, rub it out. That's what I do.


----------



## Scott_C (Oct 13, 2012)

rubbing with 0000 steel wool and paste wax over a well cured semi gloss finish makes for an excellent satin. I basically only buy semi gloss finish at this point, and rub it out if I want a satin sheen.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Water based varnish is sometiimes a great option. I have used it but I find it sets much softer than oil based and needs more coats too. I will probably never buy it again . I would rather pay the extra and get good qualiy hard polyurethane stuff it is very hard to beat and gives a great finish too. IMHO Alistair


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Listen to Fred.
Bill


----------



## SuperCubber (Feb 23, 2012)

Fred: Thanks for the info. On this particular project, I'm not worried about the grain, but that will prove useful in the future.

Earlextech: Same manufacturer

Scott: Does your method also work for water-based?

Alistair: I appreciate your input. It's not really about the cost difference for me. I like the easy cleanup of water-based, and I've had great results with my HVLP sprayer.


----------

